# Be careful



## RxCjp (Nov 22, 2016)

If your fishing Grand Isle, Cocodrie, or Dularge . There is a great deal of debris in the water from Hurricane Ida, some of it submerged, will ruin your day. Be careful out there.


----------



## Capt.Ron (Mar 5, 2014)

Or just stay out period……..😉


----------



## RxCjp (Nov 22, 2016)

Capt.Ron said:


> Or just stay out period……..😉


I live there , just a warning for others,


----------



## Capt.Ron (Mar 5, 2014)

Chauvin native


----------



## lemaymiami (Feb 9, 2007)

Over in my world (the ‘glades…) local waters turn dangerous after big storms/hurricanes as well… it’s not the downed tree you can see that will bite you - it’s the one you can’t see… 

Most of the hazards are in places that were safe for years -until they weren’t.


----------



## Smackdaddy53 (Dec 31, 2012)

You have to keep your eyes peeled every single day on the water, hazards are always popping up.


----------



## Kirc (Jan 18, 2020)

lemaymiami said:


> Over in my world (the ‘glades…) local waters turn dangerous after big storms/hurricanes as well… it’s not the downed tree you can see that will bite you - it’s the one you can’t see…
> 
> Most of the hazards are in places that were safe for years -until they weren’t.



Big moon during 3-4 days of winter wind blowing out of the NE - E ,.....you can learn alot, even learn more if turn the electronics OFF


----------

